# Help identifying and removing stubborn stain under bonnet



## White Lightning (Apr 23, 2011)

I am hoping someone out there can help me identify and suggest how to remove some stubborn stains under the bonnet on my Evo. The stains have been there for at least as long as I have owned the car (over 5 years) and I have tried a few times to clean them off with no success. I have tried to remove them with AG Super Resin polish and that was no good. Can anyone suggests what these stains might be and what other products I could get to try and remove them.

Thank you, in advance 

The stains are on the top of the slam panel above the radiator.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for posting a picture so we know exactly what you are talking about...oh wait :lol:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Could it be the hard wax type substance they spray inside the cavities of the panels when the car is built?

Not exactly sure what would remove it but at a guess maybe a strong solvent.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like waxoyl to me. AG Tar and glue remover will shift it. :thumb:


----------



## White Lightning (Apr 23, 2011)

A&J said:


> Thanks for posting a picture so we know exactly what you are talking about...oh wait :lol:


You must have seen my first post when I tried to insert some links to the photos directly on Dropbox. It did not work, so quickly had to upload the photos to photobucket and change the links :thumb:



dstill said:


> Could it be the hard wax type substance they spray inside the cavities of the panels when the car is built?
> 
> Not exactly sure what would remove it but at a guess maybe a strong solvent.


Thanks for the reply. If the AG tar remover does not work (see below). I will consider some strong solvent. 



Maxtor said:


> Looks like waxoyl to me. AG Tar and glue remover will shift it. :thumb:


I would be surprised if it were Waxoyl as the car had no underseal on it all when I first bought it (it was an import from Japan in 2009 and then kept in a garage and never brought out in the rain when it arrived in the UK).

I have plenty of AG tar remover in the garage. I never realised you could use it to remove glue. I will give that a try and report back :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I would try APC first, then degreaser, then Tar&glue remover. But I think the tar&glue remover will sort it out.

Hard to say what it is but is looks like a spill of some sort (dry oil, coolant or something).


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like blood to me?!?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> Looks like blood to me?!?


Don't you ever donate blood if your blood is that colour. :lol:

You better get checked out by the Dr.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Haha, 5 year old blood??


----------



## White Lightning (Apr 23, 2011)

AG tar remover didn't touch it. I might get some glue remover, as I have not got any of that. What is APC?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

APC is all purpose cleaner mate.

Maybe some AS Tardis might shift it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi mate

Halfords do a Sticky Stuff Remover that may do it.


----------



## White Lightning (Apr 23, 2011)

jonesyFX said:


> APC is all purpose cleaner mate.
> 
> Maybe some AS Tardis might shift it.


:thumb: - I've got some Autosmart G101 in the garage, so I can give that a go. If not, I will give some AS Tardis a go ... I don't have any of that yet though so will need to get some.



66Rob said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Halfords do a Sticky Stuff Remover that may do it.


:thumb: - thanks mate


----------

